# Got my other ray today!



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

heres the pics of my new marble, he arrived at 12:55 today..


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

great pix!









what size tank is thaT?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Great looking motoro!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

how big do those get?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

very nice motoro is it columbian.
dixon


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

badforthesport said:


> great pix!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 they are in a 125 for now...


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> how big do those get?


 18-24" in diameter


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Nice picks, how exactly do ya transport one of those badboys?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Jags said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > how big do those get?
> ...


 are they slow growers? do they breed?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

he looks Nice


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

so cool i would love to get me a pet ray


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

congrads on a great pickup..excellent marble


----------

